# How to use DHC Deep Cleansing Oil???



## jessica9 (Nov 9, 2005)

After hearing how much some of you like this product, I read y'alls reviews and ordered some. I saw that some said to clean with another cleanser afterwards and some just use it as their cleanserr, and I was a bit confused as to how I should use when it comes. I know it is supposed to leave skin soft, but i wear sunscreen everyday and was wondering if it leaves a residue behind or if it just leaves skin feeling soft. Should I just use it to remove my makeup? Any suggestions would be much appreciated!


----------



## KittySkyfish (Nov 15, 2005)

I used to use this product before switching to Shu Uemura (personal preference - DHC is great, too). DHC considers the Deep Cleansing Oil a 'makeup remover', made to break down sunblock, makeup and oils. They recommend using a follow-up facial cleanser to fully purify the skin. However, the Deep Cleansing Oil does rinse pretty well so those with non-reactive skintypes can use it without following up with a cleanser. I say 'pretty well' because it does leave a bit of residue behind. Nothing you can feel, but I can taste a trace of it in the 'clean' water that's left on my face after rinsing. Okay, that's really TMI!

As for the the softening properties, I'm not sure about that. I never found this type of cleanser to be softening, but rather just a thorough makeup remover.

HTH!!


----------



## greeneyedangel (Nov 15, 2005)

I use Cleanse Off Oil by Mac, I think its generally the same idea. I do as Kim does. I wash with the oil, then follow with a cleanser. Then go over it with glycolic toner to get any small traces that are left-- theres usually not much.


----------



## glamslam (Nov 16, 2005)

Kitty said it perfectly! I love this product. I use it the same way, as a MU remover before my cleanser. I think that because it's so natural and full of good stuff from the olive oil, that any teeny trace of anything that's left on yor skin after rinsing, is probably beneficial to the skin, not harmful or clogging. That's just my take on it. If you don't wear MU, it would probably work "ok" as your main cleanser, but I don't think it's really meant to be used that way.


----------

